
Tinchilla - Instant Can Cooler (from room temperature to cold in 60 secs) - terpua
http://www.cybercandy.co.uk/search/index1.php/url_indprod/xdbc_945/Tinchilla%20-%20Instant%20Can%20Cooler.html
======
queensnake
Get this off of ycombinator - it's news for startups and hacking, not gewgaws.
Try gadgets.reddit.com

